# شركات الاجهزه الطبيه



## محمد عبد الباسط (3 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
احبتى فى الله كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبه عيد الاضحى المبارك داعيا الله ان يعيده على الامه الاسلاميه باليمن والبركات والخير

أحبتى فى الله منذ وقت غير قصير استطعت بفضل الله سبحانه وتعالى من افتتاح شركه خاصه بصيانه وتوريد الاجهزه الطبيه بمصر ولكن وجدت ان متطلبات السوق تريد ان يكون بجانب الأجهزه جزء خاص بالاكسسوارات الطبيه من كبلات ووصلات التنفس وغيرها ولذلك قررت ان اتجه الى اخذ توكيل من الصين فبحثت على النت ولكن لم استطع الوصول ولذلك اطلب من لديه القدره على المساعده ان يقدمها وله جزيل الشكر​


----------



## drdr2009 (17 نوفمبر 2009)

http://www.arabnet5.com/classifieds.asp?c=12&id=5145
شوف الكلام اللي في الموقع ده يمكن يفيدك


----------



## eng.ahmed galal (25 نوفمبر 2009)

ممكن تتواصل معي 
[email protected]


----------



## نور 2 (28 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اولا وفقك الله فيما انت فيه ثانيا انا اعرف ناس تعمل في هذه التوريدات بما اني اعمل عمل مؤقت في مستشفى وان شاء الله ساصلك بهم عن طريق ارقام شركاتهم


----------



## محمد عبد الباسط (28 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لكم جميعا ومنتظر ردكم على الايميل او عن طريق الرد على الموضوع


----------



## heshamalex (28 نوفمبر 2009)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## nahriri1 (23 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوور


----------

